# Buying Revolution online?



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

I found this website where pet medications can be bought online. It's zonapet.com and the prices are pretty cheap. They ship from Australia, but from what I can tell shipping is quite inexpensive. They have Revolution, and I know a lot of people (myself included) have those fun vets that like you to bring hedgie back to the office for each new dose of Revolution. :roll: 

So I was just checking to see if anyone had ever bought Revolution online before, or even at that website? I know there are other websites that you can buy it from, but for this one you don't need a prescription. I've heard of sites selling fake meds, so I'm not sure.. But I'd really rather pay just for the medication than to pay for the medication AND another vet visit.

If only my vet wasn't so wonderful with Rocko, I could find one that would just give me the medicine already! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Already a thread on this  
Here is a link:
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3587&p=32503&hilit=buying+revolution+online#p32503


----------

